# First model- American Machine (Denny) hot air engine model



## myrickman (Mar 6, 2009)

What a neat site I stumbled onto!! I am a new modeler, long time engine restorer. Here is a video of my first model I finished over December 2008. Was pleased with the outcome. It is now mounted on a nice oak base. 
If you search user fordson23, you'll see my other "model" a steam engine converted to a gas engine.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJPon33BxqE[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Mar 6, 2009)

Myrickman,

Welcome to our forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very nice model :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 6, 2009)

First off, welcome. Second, that is a cool engine. Everyone here is going to love the video.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice looking engine! Welcome to the forum.

I also like your half breed hit n miss. Pretty impressive to watch it run.

Chuck


----------



## putputman (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to a great group of model builders. You'll really enjoy this forum.
I like all the action going on with your engine. Lots of movement.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, lots of eye-candy on that one ! Great job :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM
Beautiful Engine!

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice. The video really shows off all the action going on. Love all the moving parts going different directions.


----------



## itowbig (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome very cool engine


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice engine.....lots to see Thm:

chuck


----------



## myrickman (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement all. I have been exploring the site and there is a whole lot of good information and quality posts detailing how-to's. I figured I'd post a still of the Denny since I had none on the base. Thanks again and hope to contribute in the future.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 7, 2009)

Where did you get the castings and plans? 

I am almost done with the Rider Ericson engine that is very similar to that one. I thought Id get it to run today, but as always things take longer than you expect.


----------



## myrickman (Mar 8, 2009)

Ron- Here is the link to pictures of the Denny castings. There is a page showing the contact info for Wade Eisner in Maine.
As I recall, the casting set was ~350 usd + ship. http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=215847102/a=120847141_108736691/t_=120847141
There are a few dimensions on the prints I changed to get things looking "right"- give me a PM if you need advice. I made all the screws from 3/16, 1/4 and 3/8 SS hex stock. There are a few 5-40's I made which I would replace with 4-40's or 6-32's. Some issues with the casting thickness where the bearing block to the flywheel bolts onto. All-in-all the casting quality was good- only one small hard spot. The prints say to make the bottom end cover from 2" copper tubing; I'd make it out of stainless or mild steel if I did it again as they have a lower thermal conductivity and keep more heat on the very bottom. BTW- I lofted a set of 1/4 scale Ericsson prints to make most of the parts of a 8" Rider-Ericsson hot air engine about 5 years ago. Started with the base, cylinder and water pump and made all the rest from patterns I had cast.


----------

